

Outsourced: Employee Sends Own Job To China; Surfs Web - drakaal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/01/16/169528579/outsourced-employee-sends-own-job-to-china-surfs-web

======
drakaal
I suspect that at places like Microsoft, and Google this is not all that
uncommon.

I once interviewed at an insurance company and remember thinking that I would
have outsourced the job I was interviewing for. I think though that instead of
surfing the web, I would have lined up 2 jobs where I could work remotely and
done those as well. That way I would look busy, and be able to earn even more
money.

